# Part 2 - Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?



## AZPops (May 21, 2012)

Admin note: This thread is Part 2 of the original post, started by AZPops in May of 2012.
The final post of that thread can be found here.

You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!


----------



## nbp (Jun 4, 2013)

In before the lock!


----------



## Imon (Jun 4, 2013)

If there's a part 2 to this thread doesn't this mean that someone "killed" part 1?
Or is this like an immortal jellyfish and all of the parts are just one being?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 4, 2013)

Woohoo! You got to love the new-car smell. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 4, 2013)

YOUR NEW THREAD ARE PROFESSIONAL DELIVERED


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 4, 2013)

Imon said:


> If there's a part 2 to this thread doesn't this mean that someone "killed" part 1?
> Or is this like an immortal jellyfish and all of the parts are just one being?



It's all one. Every atom of matter making up every server hard drive the thread is stored on, and every electron passing through every cable to get between you, me and every one else involved in this thread was born at the same moment, and each one of us shares at least one atom that was once part of the same thing, a star or a planet.

We are all one. Immortal. The thread cannot be killed any more than the energy stored between the quarks of your atoms of your molecules of your DNA, of your very existence can be.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, I'm here!

I brought the chainsaw, 2x4s, gasoline, welding torch, and some mysterious liquid with Haz-mat markings on it. Let's get busy killing this . . . er, I mean . . . renovating this topic for the lovely family to move into it.


----------



## orbital (Jun 5, 2013)

+

Empath last sentence closing Part I _"Its limited size should permit moderation without regret, including its removal or closure." 
_
moderation without regret,,,,* sir yes sir*:welcome:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 5, 2013)

On more than one occasion something I posted in Old #1 was thought to be in need of moderation. My bad. :whoopin:

Here's to a fresh start 

But first, I'd like to say good by to an old friend: :thanks: for the good times, it won't be the same.....

.....but that's the idea, isn't it?

The extreme length of this thread creates a value, and collection of postings that discourages its removal or closure. With that in mind, the thread will now be closed and archived for reference. The discussion can now be continued here. *Its limited size should permit moderation without regret, including its removal or closure.*

​*Empath
*
Well played *sir, yes sir*!

~ Chance



8. Whining and complaining about the rules


CPF has rules. Just about every forum on the internet has some kind of rules. All of you are here at CPF because of how it is run and the atmosphere. There are other forums you can go to but you choose to come here. The rules exist in order to keep things running smoothly and to maintain the atmosphere that you all enjoy when you come here looking for information or to share information. You all have seen what can happen when everyone is just left to do what they want. Total chaos and disorder. How do you expect to be able to find the information you're looking for if you don't know where to start looking for it? Should we just have one big forum and you can post any topic you want in it and use any kind of language and insult other members and just generally run amok? Of course, that is a ridiculous notion. And that is why we have rules. So that your experiences on CPF are pleasant and informative and fun. 


The rules exist because someone at sometime abused CPF and rules had to be made. If everyone comported themselves as mature adults, we wouldn't have to have rules. But unfortunately, that is not how things are. 


The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread. Take them off the board in either private messages or email. The alternative is to go and start your own forum and set your own rules.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 5, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> It's all one. Every atom of matter making up every server hard drive the thread is stored on, and every electron passing through every cable to get between you, me and every one else involved in this thread was born at the same moment, and each one of us shares at least one atom that was once part of the same thing, a star or a planet.
> 
> We are all one. Immortal. The thread cannot be killed any more than the energy stored between the quarks of your atoms of your molecules of your DNA, of your very existence can be.



Uh-oh! :eeksign: Sounds like mvyrmnd has been assimilated into the Collective! KILL THE BORG! KILL THE BORG! 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract (Jun 5, 2013)

Imon said:


> If there's a part 2 to this thread doesn't this mean that someone "killed" part 1?
> Or is this like an immortal jellyfish and all of the parts are just one being?



Part 1 threads simply die of morbid obesity and spawn a new 'child' thread. FRANKENTHREAD IS REPRODUCING!!!

Careful,though; baby threads are fragile and need to be nurtured with love, not war.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 5, 2013)

^. Passive aggression much?

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 5, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> KILL THE BORG! KILL THE BORG!
> 
> ~ Chance












Resistance is futile!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2013)

Like that ever mattered before.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 5, 2013)

*Michael Knight, a lone crusader in a dangerous world. The world... of the Knight Rider.*


----------



## AZPops (Jun 6, 2013)

So that's what it feels like to be Archived!


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone who posts below this line is a sissy and wears pink socks and knows it.

----------------------------------------------------

I think I look good in Mine.


----------



## orbital (Jun 6, 2013)

+

If some cute girl said she wanted me to wear pink socks for something,, I'm there :devil:



_________^


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 6, 2013)

----------------------------------------------------

I think I look good in Mine.






Yes, you do look good. Too good! That's the problem......

Somebody please explain the metrosexual movement to me? Honestly, I just don't get it. Do women date guys that are prettier than they are?

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract (Jun 6, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner;4219756[... said:


> Somebody please explain the metrosexual movement to me? Honestly, I just don't get it. Do women date guys that are prettier than they are?
> 
> ~ Chance



No, beecauz ze French women are eeven more prettier zan ze Englishe women.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Somebody please explain the metrosexual movement to me? Honestly, I just don't get it. Do women date guys that are prettier than they are?
> 
> ~ Chance



Well, Taylor Swift does.

Then she always dumps them, and writes a hit song about it. Poor Taylor. Oh well . . . One day she'll find a real man who knows how to treat a woman.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2013)

AZPops said:


> So that's what it feels like to be Archived!



If feel musty, dusty, and forgotten.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 6, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Somebody please explain the metrosexual movement to me? Honestly, I just don't get it.



Well you've had about a decade to figure it out, as that's how long it's been since the term gained popularity; the person in the photo is a hipster, not a metrosexual. And if you use a vintage tube radio as a stool, I'll knock those bright n' cheery socks right off..


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 6, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well you've had about a decade to figure it out, as that's how long it's been since the term gained popularity; the person in the photo is a hipster, not a metrosexual. And if you use a vintage tube radio as a stool, I'll knock those bright n' cheery socks right off..



But he's sitting on it ironically, so that's OK.


----------



## nbp (Jun 6, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Well, Taylor Swift does.
> 
> Then she always dumps them, and writes a hit song about it. Poor Taylor. Oh well . . . One day she'll find a real man who knows how to treat a woman.



Or maybe she'll learn how to treat a man...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 6, 2013)

nbp said:


> Or maybe she'll learn how to treat a man...



The cute/crazy ratio is a bit off with that one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 6, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well .... the person in the photo is a hipster, not a metrosexual.



Thanks StarHalo. Is there a difference, and if so, how does one go about discerning it? Or, has nothing changed but the name?

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 6, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks StarHalo. Is there a difference, and if so, how does one go about discerning it? Or, has nothing changed but the name?
> 
> ~ Chance



Hipsters are hyper-groomed like metrosexuals, but they do it ironically.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 6, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> But he's sitting on it ironically, so that's OK.



Ehehe.. RACK OFF THAT RADIO YA BOGAN!



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks StarHalo. Is there a difference, and if so, how does one go about discerning it? Or, has nothing changed but the name?



The metrosexual is a traditionally but overly stylish urbanite, the hipster is the alternative or retro style Bohemian. The metrosexual is at the club drinking some expensive vodka you've never heard of from an apertif tulip, the hipster is at the cafe drinking some expensive coffee drink you've never heard of from a 1977 Star Wars thermos.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbsup:Your breadth of knowledge is most impressive, and its presentation, not just a little funny. :laughing: 

Well done sir, 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well you've had about a decade to figure it out, as that's how long it's been since the term gained popularity; the person in the photo is a hipster, not a metrosexual. And if you use a vintage tube radio as a stool, I'll knock those bright n' cheery socks right off..



Yeah, there's a difference . . . Hipsters are dudes who dress like 14 year-old girls, and for some bizarre reason think that makes them cool and better than everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2013)

nbp said:


> Or maybe she'll learn how to treat a man...



She has to date one first though. So far she's gone out with boys who realistically would look prettier in a little black dress than she does.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 7, 2013)

*“Thread Killer” 1.5 is off to a good start!*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah, there's a difference . . . Hipsters are dudes who dress like 14 year-old girls, and for some bizarre reason think that makes them cool and better than everyone else on the planet.



 Thanks a lot Monocrom, while reading your post I started laughing and spit coffee on my tablet.


----------



## orbital (Jun 7, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> ... she's gone out with boys who realistically would look prettier in a little black dress than she does.



+

crom, I think your the only person who can pull off that statement 



and get away with it
_______________________


----------



## nbp (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys crack me up. :hahaha:






mvyrmnd said:


> The cute/crazy ratio is a bit off with that one.



Bwahahaha! I agree totally.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 is off to a good start!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks a lot Monocrom, while reading your post I started laughing and spit coffee on my tablet.



My apologies. I'd be happy to pay for a new one to replace what you had. Just PM me the bill . . . for your cup of coffee.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> crom, I think your the only person who can pull off that statement
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, my sense of humor isn't lethal. Otherwise we could use it to finally kill this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Monocrom said:


> My apologies. I'd be happy to pay for a new one to replace what you had. Just PM me the bill . . . for your cup of coffee.



Thanks Crom! It was a cup of *Kopi Luwak,* $50 will cover it.  ?

~ Chance


----------



## Imon (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks Crom! It was a cup of *Kopi Luwak,* $50 will cover it.  ?
> 
> ~ Chance



I know you're joking Chauncey but I can't be the only one who would pay NOT to drink Kopi Luwak, right?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Imon said:


> I know you're joking Chauncey but I can't be the only one who would pay NOT to drink Kopi Luwak, right?



He just wants you to think he's a hipster now that he knows coffee is involved..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

Right you are Imon. I draw the line at eggs. Monkey-butt coffee.... :green: Not making its way past my lips. 

~ Chance


----------



## Imon (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Right you are Imon. I draw the line at eggs. Monkey-butt coffee.... :green: Not making its way past my lips.
> 
> ~ Chance



Eggs are good...
I have a fuzzier line 
I've eaten some strange things before ... raw skate, sea urchins, insects... but yeah, I would draw a line at already digested food.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks Crom! It was a cup of *Kopi Luwak,* $50 will cover it.  ?
> 
> ~ Chance



Oh! Sadly, I don't have a paypal account. So sorry.

We can meet up and I'll pay you in back-rubs. :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

Back rubs? Do you have your technique down? You don't be tickling or nothing, right?

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,829*



Imon said:


> Eggs are good...
> I have a fuzzier line
> I've eaten some strange things before ... raw skate, sea urchins, insects... but yeah, I would draw a line at already digested food.



Same here. I lived in Okinawa for three years. Eggs are good, but you ever wonder who the first brave soul was that decided to eat something straight from a birds behind?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Back rubs? Do you have your technique down? You don't be tickling or nothing, right?
> 
> ~ Chance



Would I do that to you?

That's just for the ladies who have an adorable laugh.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Monocrom said:


> Would I do that to you?
> 
> That's just for the ladies who have an adorable laugh.



I'm sure CG's giggle would be adorable... he strikes me as that sort of guy


----------



## orbital (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Monocrom said:


> Oh! Sadly, I don't have a paypal account. So sorry.
> 
> We can meet up and I'll pay you in back-rubs. :wave:



+

...while wearing that little black dress?


=============================


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,833*



mvyrmnd said:


> I'm sure CG's giggle would be adorable... he strikes me as that sort of guy



Im staying home this morning,, very much under the weather. ^ That made me laugh out loud. Thanks. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> ...while wearing that little black dress?
> 
> ...



I'm 6' 1" and 220 pounds. Nothing about me or my wardrobe is "little."


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 9, 2013)

THREAD KILLED!

Trust me ...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Monocrom said:


> I'm 6' 1" and 220 pounds. Nothing about me or my wardrobe is "little."



I'm 2" taller than you, same weight, and my little black dress looks stunning on me. You should try it!


----------



## Norm (Jun 9, 2013)

Pauldw500 said:


> THREAD KILLED!
> 
> Trust me ...


Nah didn't work.

Norm


----------



## Norm (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



mvyrmnd said:


> I'm 2" taller than you, same weight, and my little black dress looks stunning on me. You should try it!



Liar Liar pants on fire.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

Pauldw500 said:


> THREAD KILLED!
> 
> Trust me ...



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

How little you know, padwan!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Norm said:


> Liar Liar pants on fire.
> 
> Norm



Which part am I lying about Norm?


----------



## Norm (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



mvyrmnd said:


> Which part am I lying about Norm?



Are you really 6'3"?, that makes you about 9 " taller than me, I guess I'm not very observant. :shrug:

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Norm said:


> Are you really 6'3"?, that makes you about 9 " taller than me, I guess I'm not very observant. :shrug:
> 
> Norm



6'2" and a bit. It rounds up to 3


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Monocrom said:


> Oh! Sadly, I don't have a paypal account. So sorry.
> 
> We can meet up and I'll pay you in back-rubs. :wave:





Monocrom said:


> I'm 6' 1" and 220 pounds. Nothing about me or my wardrobe is "little."



:duck:Hey, what's a cup of coffee between friends? Let's just forget the whole thing ever happened. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



mvyrmnd said:


> I'm 2" taller than you, same weight, and my little black dress looks stunning on me. You should try it!



I'm with Norm on this one.

Post pics and prove us wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :duck:Hey, what's a cup of coffee between friends? Let's just forget the whole thing ever happened.
> 
> ~ Chance



Very well . . . But I shall pay you back one day.


----------



## Imon (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

A lot of guys lie about their height.

When I was younger I used to work in a gun shop and when I'd take a look at peoples drivers licenses the height were usually overstated.
I once saw a drivers license that said 6'4" and I had to stop from laughing because he couldn't have been even 5'11"


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



mvyrmnd said:


>



NOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Imon (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

Hey ... Sir Charles is one of the greatest power forwards in history.

And he did it all while being 5 inches shorter than most guys in his position.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

I do like how everyone is disputing my height, and not my attractiveness in a LBD. Makes me feel pretty.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

I'm 5'10", 135 lbs. Your flashlight collection weighs more than I do.


----------



## nbp (Jun 9, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I'm 5'10", 135 lbs. Your flashlight collection weighs more than I do.



For real? You are one skinny dude. Better get on that spaghetti. I'm 5'10" and almost 190. I'd like to be about 15 lbs lighter, but if I lost 55 lbs...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*



mvyrmnd said:


> I do like how everyone is disputing my height, and not my attractiveness in a LBD. Makes me feel pretty.



We're sure that you're a pretty pony. :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 10, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I'm 5'10", 135 lbs. Your flashlight collection weighs more than I do.





nbp said:


> For real? You are one skinny dude. Better get on that spaghetti. I'm 5'10" and almost 190. I'd like to be about 15 lbs lighter, but if I lost 55 lbs...



nbp, I've got two names for you,, Bruce Lee.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 10, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Bruce Lee.



That's the goal; I was ~200 lbs at the start of last year. Gotta get the body fat all the way down and then start adding muscle weight.


----------



## Imon (Jun 10, 2013)

WOW. oo:

You lost 65 lbs in about a year? 
How'd you do it?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 10, 2013)

Imon said:


> How'd you do it?



Nutrisystem, the diet that's so easy it's stupid. You only have to do it for a season or so to pick up on the basics and get into the habit, then you can do the same diet by yourself/without paying for their program if you want. No exercise, you just read your little recommended foods guide and fill out the daily online tracker, and at the end of every week you're 2 lbs lighter..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2013)

I lost a ton of weight recently by being bored with food. No, not joking! I actually got to the point where I had so many dishes so many times that I was able to memorize the taste of all of them. And, got bored with them. It was no longer a taste sensation in my mouth. Works well! Though it takes years of over eating to get to that point. (Seriously, I'm so freaking bored out of my skull with food.)


----------



## AZPops (Jun 10, 2013)

I just came out of the "john" and I gots to be at least 5lbs lighter! ..... :tinfoil:


----------



## nbp (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm starting a new job that will be much more physical, so I think I will ( I hope) be shedding a few pounds over the remainder of the summer. If I got down to 170 or so, I think I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 10, 2013)

I lost over 16 pounds in 3 months by just doing a little bit of regular exercise (20 min. a day). I am, however, starting higher than all of you: now at 250lbs and 5'11". I can't imagine ever going anywhere under 150lbs, but the second I can make a black dress out of something other than a tarp I'll join you guys for the contest.
:eeew:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> I'm starting a new job that will be much more physical, so I think I will ( I hope) be shedding a few pounds over the remainder of the summer. If I got down to 170 or so, I think I'd be pretty happy.



Details please? If these guys keep talking about wearing little black dresses and being pretty Norm is going to close this thread for sure. 

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Jun 11, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> That's the goal; I was ~200 lbs at the start of last year. Gotta get the body fat all the way down and then start adding muscle weight.



:huh2:.........Wait!! Weren't you the guy baking rich gooey cookies only a month or so ago? Something just doesn't add up here, StarHalo! :laughing: I really gotta' try that Nutrisystem thing. I unusually go with extreme low carb for quick weight loss but gooey cookies!! Count me in!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2013)

^ Good catch EZO,, The proof is in the pudding. Of course, nowhere did StarHalo admit to eating them. 

~ Chance



StarHalo said:


> Still making progress on the baking cookies front:


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 11, 2013)

EZO said:


> Wait!! Weren't you the guy baking rich gooey cookies only a month or so ago? Something just doesn't add up here, StarHalo!



You can have a "cheat day" once or twice a month; I'll typically have a big burger meal or pizza, bake cookies or a pie for dessert, and pour a liter of beer to top it off, then the next day go back onto the diet, and at the end of the week - still two pounds lighter.


----------



## EZO (Jun 11, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> You can have a "cheat day" once or twice a month; I'll typically have a big burger meal or pizza, bake cookies or a pie for dessert, and pour a liter of beer to top it off, then the next day go back onto the diet, and at the end of the week - still two pounds lighter.



I definitely gotta' try that Nutrisytem thing but "cheat days" can be a very slippery slope. And, we don't know just how many of those cookies you've really been eating or whether you're being honest with us. You could be 4' 8" and weigh 300 pounds for all we know.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 11, 2013)

I actually read that a cheat day per week can boost all diet results. Basically, your system resists loosing weight after a few days, but the whole thing is reset with a single cheat day and it take 4-5 days again for your system to start resisting again. I make cheat weekends, though, but I lose the 2 pounds gained in a matter of 24-48 hours. Exercise is very important, though or you'll end up surviving on the protein from your muscles.

EZO: good one!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2013)

Well if I were to lie about it, I'd just say I look like Bruce Lee now, not some ottermode flashlight enthusiast..

Or I could be female. An actress..


----------



## Imon (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol, StarHalo is Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well if I were to lie about it, I'd just say I look like Bruce Lee now, not some ottermode flashlight enthusiast..
> 
> Or I could be female. An actress..



Hmmm . . . Nope! You know too much about cars to be a chick.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 12, 2013)

......not if StarHalo is in fact Dana Patrick.....

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ......not if StarHalo is in fact Dana Patrick.....



It's Danica, and I wouldn't have announced that I'm single..


----------



## orbital (Jun 12, 2013)

+

naa, your the Cookie Monster 





_______ ^ *with *Snickers, Twix, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Oreos; I call these "Kitchen Sink" cookies..}} yeeeeahh


----------



## EZO (Jun 12, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well if I were to lie about it, I'd just say I look like Bruce Lee now, not some ottermode flashlight enthusiast..



I'm such a square. I had to look up ottermode.


----------



## EZO (Jun 12, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Hmmm . . . Nope! You know too much about cars to be a chick.



One of my neighbors is a lifelong female motorhead married to a Volvo mechanic and semi-pro race car driver. She would probably kick your butt for a remark like that!:tsk:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 12, 2013)

Anecdotal. I'm sure she realizes she's in a very small minority, (probably proud of that fact) and given Mc's stature wouldn't think of such a foolish attempt. 

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Jun 12, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Anecdotal. I'm sure she realizes she's in a very small minority, (probably proud of that fact) and given Mc's stature wouldn't think of such a foolish attempt.
> 
> ~ Chance



In my neck of the woods there are many woman who engage in what are usually thought of as male dominated interests and activities. I know a female logger, a timber framer, many hard core deer hunters, including a friend of mine, a demure looking manager of my local bank, a State champion competition trap shooter, more than one auto mechanic, (including the aforementioned neighbor who is a member of her husband's pit crew), several National Guard specialists, a few female soldiers who have seen combat, and a couple of Law Enforcement Officers including a State Trooper, etc. Call these woman's lives anecdotal if you will or take a statement about "kicking ones butt" to be literal rather than figurative but my point was that Monocrom's remark (and yours too I guess) seem stereotypically chauvinist and would not sit well with many woman I know. Monocrom, I know you didn't really mean anything with your comment but it jumped out at me because remarks like that just serve to perpetuate stereotypes. 

Hey, didn't you guys see Megan Fox working her motorhead magic on vehicles in Transformers?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 12, 2013)

:welcome:Megan.....I'm sorry EZO, what were you saying? 

~ C.G.


----------



## EZO (Jun 12, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :welcome:Megan.....I'm sorry EZO, what were you saying?
> 
> ~ C.G.



I dunno... I forget now.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2013)

Eh, Ms Fox is pleasant to look at, but the real litmus test of any celeb is Saturday Night Live, and her performance there was completely forgettable; the high mark for this criterion has been set very high..


----------



## EZO (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree completely, StarHalo. I hardly even think of Megan Fox as an "actress" in the true sense of the word. By comparison there are a number of stunning looking women working in Hollywood who have actual acting _talent_ along with their beauty. Emma is one of them.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,825*

To be on topic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,885*

Wonder why the mask covers killer's nose? :thinking:

~ C.G.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,885*

Deleted Post!


----------



## AZPops (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,885*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Wonder why the mask covers killer's nose? :thinking:
> 
> ~ C.G.




May be you could try sticking your finger in his nose? So we can see what happens to it!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,885*



AZPops said:


> May be you could try sticking your finger in his nose? So we can see what happens to it!



 I'll upload the video on youtube


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 13, 2013)

They say to get a crocodile to let go of you, you have to poke it in the eye... Maybe to get Anthony Hopkins to let go of you, you have to shove your finger in his nose?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 13, 2013)

AZPops said:


> Deleted Post!



Self moderation AZ? I'm impressed! This thread may live on yet


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: “Thread Killer” 1.5 Acutal post #1,885*

^As entertaining as that might be,, at least for you two, I'm gunna have to pass. :shakehead 

It just seems to me a missed opportunity. I mean, say for instance Killer starts to get all out-of-hand, a quick rap-on-the-beak might be all it'd take to take the wild right out of him. But with his nose all protected like that, well, why limit your options? That's all I'm saying. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 13, 2013)

AZPops said:


> Tin-Foil Hats are great at keeping your head dry when it rains! .... :tinfoil:






mvyrmnd said:


> Self moderation AZ? I'm impressed! This thread may live on yet



What was wrong with the tin-Foil-hat comment? :tinfoil: Aside from being totally random, I didn't think it problematic. 

~ Chance 

Edit: Hey how did Chance do that?! :nana:


----------



## AZPops (Jun 13, 2013)

Idonno, but I guess magical things can happen after you stick your finger in his nose! .... :devil:



I was thinking about adding a disclaimer e.g., Kid's Pops' is only joking around! *DO NOT WEAR YOUR TIN-FOIL HAT WHEN IT RAINS!* Cause it may cause you to become a lightning rod!

But I decide to delete the post instead! However since you found the magical power of the finger in the nose! ... :laughing:



I'll repeat. Kids, *DO NOT WEAR YOUR TIN-FOIL HATS OUTSIDE WHEN IT RAINS!


*:sweat:


----------



## Imon (Jun 13, 2013)

If you took a helmet with rubber lining underneath and coated the outside with tin foil would that work as protective headgear for both alien mind-readers and lightening? 

Actually if there was some way of installing a grounding wire.... :thinking:


----------



## EZO (Jun 15, 2013)

Imon said:


> If you took a helmet with rubber lining underneath and coated the outside with tin foil would that work as protective headgear for both alien mind-readers and lightening?
> 
> Actually if there was some way of installing a grounding wire.... :thinking:



A pair of these and a wire from the helmet? Of course, you'll need to try it out Imon and report back to let us know how it works.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a simpler suggestion: extra-long chainmail. You might prefer galvanized steel for this, although regular steel might darken on it's own after one or two strikes.




EZO said:


> A pair of these and a wire from the helmet? Of course, you'll need to try it out Imon and report back to let us know how it works.





Put those on the inside of your shoes and you'll find out they're another form of:


----------



## EZO (Jun 17, 2013)

Cataract said:


> I have a simpler suggestion: extra-long chainmail. You might prefer galvanized steel for this, although regular steel might darken on it's own after one or two strikes.



I'm not so sure about your idea Cataract unless you wear rubber underwear. Unless one wore head to toe rubber clothing like a diver's dry suit under the chainmail you could easily get zapped by the lightning strikes and beside that EVERYBODY knows that you MUST use aluminum foil over your skull to prevent alien mind reading! (_*Very*_ _*important*_......always have the shiny side out when using an aluminum foil helmet to prevent mind reading! )

This guy wears rubber underwear under HIS chainmail so I guess the idea works. It remains to be seen if it is more simple though.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 17, 2013)

Nah, rubber is overrated. If your mail conducts enough you won't get zapped; just a few skin burns... There is still plenty of room for the mandatory aluminum foil under the mail.


----------



## EZO (Jun 17, 2013)

Cataract said:


> Nah, rubber is overrated. If your mail conducts enough you won't get zapped; just a few skin burns... There is still plenty of room for the mandatory aluminum foil under the mail.



OK. So Imon's idea is to ground his helmet and yours is to wear chainmail, so you both need to try this and report back with your results! 

I wear my aluminum foil deflector helmet at all times so I already know THAT works!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd need to add at least a foot to my chainmail so it touches the ground, but it has already been proven to work  

The other solution is to go the Tesla way; sit on a chair and read a book (carrying a cage with an opposite charge to the lightning may be of some help here):


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 17, 2013)

StarHalo said:


>



THAT is awesome.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 17, 2013)

My cousin, her husband and a few other friends were out trial riding. A storm started headed in their direction, so they turned around to head on back to the stables. Anyways, a lightning bolt hit her husband kill'in him and the horse he was on!

Being on a few remote locations / projects, I get to see some cool stuff from time to time. One early evening while Baby and I was (riding on our Mule) heading back (actually hussl'in back since we were caught in a lightning storm) to the motor home. We were about an eight of a mile from crossing under the high tension wire towers. When a lightning bolt struck one of the towers about a mile to the right of us. After which a flash of blue flame shot across the wires.

Man was that a sight, but at the same time scared the BeeJeezus out of me!

Talked to a APS (Arizona Power Supply) supervisor, and he told me when that happens. A few transformers down line would usually blow!


----------



## AZPops (Jun 17, 2013)

Now talk about have'in (can't describe it since this a family show) of steel! These guys have'um!






One morning just as I was heading to catch some Z's, one of the construction supervisors knocked on my door to check out the guys who were checking the high tension wire towers in front of our project. I later found out that they were insuring that no bolts are loose, as well as checking for damage that needs repairing. The contractors had set up a base camp close by, moving along as they move down line.

Anyways they use two Huey's with a worker dangling under each one with a spotter hanging half way out the side door. They'd drop the guy off at the very top of the tower. He unhooks the cable when he's solidly on the tower, then proceeds to walk the tower (WITH OUT A SAFELY LINE) till he reaches to bottom!

My palm's were sweat'in just watching these guys!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 18, 2013)

Sequence of Functions:

-The switch is lit
-In case of a film rope the machine can press from the input side through the switch to be stopped
-Repeated pressing lets the machine start again
-The STAND-BY switch is switched with the cover switch into series​


----------



## JacobJones (Jun 18, 2013)

AZPops said:


> One early evening while Baby and I was (riding on our Mule)



Kinky  Or is there another mule I don't know about?


----------



## AZPops (Jun 19, 2013)

Kawasaki Mule! ... lol







and this was the High Tension Towers in front of our project;







Turn the camera around and this is the project we were on for a month shy of a year and a half!







We started this one with our old motor home (the white one) ... and ended the contract with our present 97' Eagle ...







Baby "RIP" passed the torch to Harlee about 4 months into the contract ...







Sure LOVED being out in a remote area of the desert ...










It's unfortunate I wasn't into flashlights back then!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2013)

Wait . . . So we're done trying to use electricity to kill this thread? I think you guys gave up too soon.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 19, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Wait . . . So we're done trying to use electricity to kill this thread? I think you guys gave up too soon.



They were doing it wrong, anyway. Electricity is used to being things back from the dead!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2013)

Those fools!!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 19, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Wait . . . So we're done trying to use electricity to kill this thread? I think you guys gave up too soon.



We're apparently using small utility vehicles now. I'm bringing the Hijet..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2013)

So we're going to chop up the thread, and then haul away all the small pieces in an army of tiny vehicles?

Might work . . . Dibs on the Hijet.


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's the light I ended up putting together for that female friend of mine who needed a flashlight. Based on her comments I think she'll dig this one. I hope so anyways. :huh:

I like it so much I almost want to whip one up for myself. 

SolarForce L2M CR123 body, cerakoted in S & W Red, outfitted with Nailbender low voltage XP-G S2 3 mode dropin with textured reflector.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 20, 2013)

She should, it's a great set-up. I bought this one from Vinh. I love being able to switch from an 18650 to a 18350. Of course mine came with a quad Nichia 219 Mule. :naughty: 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice C.G.! I'm gonna have to make a Nichia 219 Mule one day! Wish I had another (as in third, but gotta wait a bit to buy one) HDS Rotary, that would make a killer host!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's the dinner I ended up putting together for that female friend of mine who was hungry.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 22, 2013)

^ I really don't know why that's so funny,, but it is. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Imon (Jun 22, 2013)

That is either a huge slice of pizza or a tiny car.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2013)

Is that a Fiat? LOL !


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 26, 2013)

I killed the Greatest Machinr Ever thread,, ha ha!

~ Chance
aka Killer


----------



## AZPops (Jun 27, 2013)

... huh?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning Pops,

Have a cup of coffee, and think about it. :nana:

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2013)

I had some coffee, along with a few surprisingly good sugar-free fiber cookies.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 27, 2013)

Breakfast of champions. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Jun 27, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I had some coffee, along with a few surprisingly good sugar-free fiber cookies.



You know you're getting old when.... :hahaha:


----------



## orbital (Jun 27, 2013)

+

Hey *Half-a-Chance*,, do you know it's bad luck to give yourself a nickname?~





^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## EZO (Jun 27, 2013)

*Fat Chance?*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 27, 2013)

^ Yo momma! Both yo mommas! ^^

~ Chance The Thread Killer

btw, What the @!$? a fiber cookie!?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 27, 2013)

Breakfast with StarHalo


----------



## orbital (Jun 27, 2013)

____^

b.s. you're 135lbs.!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ~ Chance The Thread Killer



Maybe one day when Illum retires.



> btw, What the @!$? a fiber cookie!?



More like 4 of them. Also, surprisingly tasty.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 27, 2013)

orbital said:


> b.s. you're 135lbs.!



Well it was a weekend treat, not actually breakfast. Breakfast is two egg/two bacon/coffee; 220 calories, zero carbs, plenty of caffeine. Gives the body absolutely nothing to do all morning but burn fat. You can see my coffeemaker in the background of that pic, though..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well it was a weekend treat, not actually breakfast. Breakfast is two egg/two bacon/coffee; 220 calories, zero carbs, plenty of caffeine. Gives the body absolutely nothing to do all morning but burn fat. You can see my coffeemaker in the background of that pic, though..



Not really. That giant delicious freaking chocolate cake is blocking it.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 28, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Not really. That giant delicious freaking chocolate cake is blocking it.



But it's not blocking the SHEER JOY


----------



## orbital (Jun 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well it was a weekend treat, not actually breakfast. Breakfast is two egg/two bacon/coffee; 220 calories, zero carbs, plenty of caffeine. Gives the body absolutely nothing to do all morning but burn fat. You can see my coffeemaker in the background of that pic, though..



+

Didn't you say you put sugar & chocolate, Kahlua & Rockstar in your coffee? aka: _*carbfest*_


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 28, 2013)

orbital said:


> Didn't you say you put sugar & chocolate, Kahlua & Rockstar in your coffee? aka: _*carbfest*_



The Rockstar and Borghetti was just for my birthday, and definitely not in the morning; an 8% alcohol cocktail with 120+ mg caffeine per serving isn't something you can do too often..


----------



## orbital (Jun 28, 2013)

^

I was kidding on the Kahlua


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a little Kahlua in my morning coffee,, it's good.

~ Chance

One of the Usual Suspects


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ~ Chance
> 
> One of the Usual Suspects



That's why we're watching you.

BTW, could you change those ugly curtains. I'm sick of looking at them through my binoculars.


----------



## orbital (Jun 28, 2013)

+

EZO is easy to spot*..so, which one's Chance?





*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> EZO is easy to spot*..so, which one's Chance?
> 
> ...



The dude in the middle. Definitely ...


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2013)

Nope, we don't dress like that here in Vermont. That guy is definitely from NYC and lives with his Mama.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmm. We've been moderated again! C.G.'s taken us to the brink once more...

Time to soften the conversation.


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks that way, don't it. And still the usual suspects.........


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 28, 2013)

We should get T-Shirts made! *~ The Usual Suspects * lovecpf 

~ Chance 
One of The Usual Suspects


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2013)

We should start a band!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not as tall, but I'll totally be Fred Finster. ~ "They treat me like a criminal. I'll end up a criminal" 

~ C.G. 
aka Fred Fenster 
One of the Usual Suspects  

EZO, Bulls-eye! I always said: "I'd do anything to be able to play the sax,, except practice."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 28, 2013)

EZO said:


>


 

Verbal: "What the mods never figured out, and what I know now, was that these men would never break, never lie down, never bend over for anybody. Anybody. 


~ C.G. 
OotUS


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 29, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We should get T-Shirts made! *~ The Usual Suspects * lovecpf
> 
> ~ Chance
> One of The Usual Suspects



Just below that "... Keeping the moderators from getting bored."

And "CPF" on the back.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 29, 2013)

EZO said:


> We should start a band!!



Sweet! I'm the best looking one.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm offended or relieved by not being part of the band.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 29, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm not sure if I'm offended or relieved by not being part of the band.



Well ... We do need a roadie.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 29, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm not sure if I'm offended or relieved by not being part of the band.



No offense intended mvyrmnd. We thought you were still out-and-about on your walkabout. 

~ Usual Suspect F.F.


----------



## EZO (Jun 29, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm not sure if I'm offended or relieved by not being part of the band.



You could be the Pete Best of the Suspects, maybe do a solo album one day. If not that, then you might be invited to join the band after one of us is found floating face down in the pool of a Hollywood Hills mansion after we rocket to overnight stardom.

Then again, the way things are going, orbital could end up as a roadie which would open up a slot for you. How's your bass playing? 

P.S. How's your hair?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, you have to have good hair, or no deal! :shakehead 

~ F.F. 
One of the Usual Suspects


----------



## AZPops (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey me and my boy's gotta Rig you can rent for your road trip! Driver and mascot included in the deal!







Don't even have worry about shedding in the Rig (with your hair n' all) cause Calvin sheds more then enough for everybody.


----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2013)

We'll take it!! Of course, we're gonna haveta give it a fancy paint job with our name on the side for the tour.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 30, 2013)

EZO said:


> We'll take it!! Of course, we're gonna haveta give it a fancy paint job with our name on the side for the tour.




No prob, anything can be done fur the right price! .... :thumbsup: .... :tinfoil:


----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2013)

AZPops said:


> No prob, anything can be done fur the right price! .... :thumbsup: .... :tinfoil:



We'll have our people talk to your people.....as soon as we hire a new manager. Norm quit!


----------



## nbp (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll manage...and I promise I won't steal all your money. But you guys gotta stay sober! :drunk:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 30, 2013)

The Usual Suspects :devil::devil::devil::devil: are hiring a *business manager*,, we'll manage our sobriety or lack thereof.



:buddies:

Thanks Pops, but we're going to need something bigger,, and besides, where there's  there's 

~ Chance 

OotUS


----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2013)

nbp said:


> I'll manage...and I promise I won't steal all your money. But you guys gotta stay sober! :drunk:



Yeah, I know. We're still paying off that room we trashed at the Holiday Inn the night Monocrom chucked the TV through the ninth floor window and Chance barfed in the planter in the hallway after he got lost on the wrong floor!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 30, 2013)

*C'mon Chance, you know better. - Norm 


You also know that it it not cool to post comments regarding moderation*


----------



## orbital (Jun 30, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Usual Suspects :devil::devil::devil::devil: are hiring a *business manager*,, we'll manage our sobriety or lack thereof. :buddies::buddies:
> 
> Thanks Pops, but we're going to need something bigger,, and besides, where there's  there's
> 
> ...



+

I got the something extra to go over the top .._ "these go to* 11*_"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 30, 2013)

11 huh,, should work! :thumbsup:

C.G.


----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2013)

The "up to eleven" meme got its start in Rob Reiner's 1984 mocumentary, "This is Spinal Tap", when Nigel Tufnel was showing off his amp but it's taken on a life of it's own and real bands started buying amps that went to 11. "Up to Eleven" even has its own Wikipedia entry.

*Edit:* I love this factoid I came across while reading the above mentioned Wikipedia entry on "Up to Eleven". *The Tesla Model S automobile's music volume controls go up to 11*.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 30, 2013)

EZO said:


> We'll have our people talk to your people.....as soon as we hire a new manager. Norm quit!




So who's Norm, and why did he quit?


----------



## orbital (Jun 30, 2013)

EZO said:


> The "up to eleven" meme got its start in Rob Reiner's 1984 mocumentary, "This is Spinal Tap", when Nigel Tufnel was showing off his amp but it's taken on a life of it's own and real bands started buying amps that went to 11. "Up to Eleven" even has its own Wikipedia entry.



+

If anyone hasn't seen *'This is Spinal Tap'* ,, find a copy of it and let it roll...

_ just a clip:>_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrVCjnRdB_k


----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen *'This is Spinal Tap'* ,, find a copy of it and let it roll...



*+1*


----------



## Empath (Jun 30, 2013)

Empath said:


> Its limited size should permit moderation without regret, including its removal or closure.



Rule 8 contempt has become so rampant that it's not discernible from the other casual discussion of the thread. 

To us (the staff), when we view the thread, we see a thread with multiply notations indicating necessary moderator editing and deletions. It's not what was hoped for when the opportunity to continue was offered with "Part 2". As stated above, it will now be closed "without regret".


----------



## AZPops (Jul 17, 2013)

*Have you ever Posted a Post and Thought ...*

... no one cared about what I wrote / posted?



:tinfoil:


----------



## Imon (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever Posted a Post and Thought ...*

This thread seems awfully familiar...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever Posted a Post and Thought ...*

Yes! Sometimes I think my posts must be invisible. 

~ Chance :tinfoil:


----------



## Empath (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever Posted a Post and Thought ...*



Imon said:


> This thread seems awfully familiar...



Yes it does. 

It doesn't get reopened that easy.

The thread *and the topic* are still closed.


----------

